# ADA rimless glass tanks and legs on lights?



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi all,

I just found a local stockist of the ADA tanks. However I was going to use the Current Orbit (with plant bulbs replacing the actinic) which sits on legs on the frame.

Does anyone know if you can put the lights (with legs) on the rimless glass? I haven't seen the tanks in person yet, I'm going on the weekend to take a look, but I'm so anxious to know if it can be done! I just love the look of those tanks! I want one!

thanks, maggie


----------



## KLB (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Maggie,

So long as the legs are either sitting cleanly on the rim of tank you should be fine. I would guess that the Orbit has adjustable width legs to accomodate many different tanks. If I was you I would take some measurements of how wide or narrow your legs can be adjusted then take a tape measure when you go to look at the tanks, this way you know if that light unit will work or not. A local shop in Nor Cal specializes in ADA products and tanks, they use those aluminum light strips with the plastic legs, which are adjustable for width, on almost all their tanks, a couple of the larger tanks use hanging pendant metal halides.


Ken


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Ken, thanks for replying. Do you mean Aqua Forest? I'm in San Jose and just found out about them. Can't wait to go take a look! Unfortunately I didn't find out before I ordered all my substrate from ADG in Texas!

That's good to know that they use those kind of lights. Thanks!

MAggie


----------



## KLB (Aug 16, 2005)

magnolia95 said:


> Hi Ken, thanks for replying. Do you mean Aqua Forest? I'm in San Jose and just found out about them. Can't wait to go take a look! Unfortunately I didn't find out before I ordered all my substrate from ADG in Texas!
> 
> That's good to know that they use those kind of lights. Thanks!
> 
> MAggie


Hi Maggie,

Yes I was referring to Aqua Forest. George is the owner and one heck of a nice guy, knowledgable to boot. I luckily found them just after getting my hardware setup, have made more trips to SF in last month then in the last decade  I have bought the entire lot of plants from them and they are doing great for me. No idea of the long term stability of the ADA substrate but for me it is a heck of alot easier to plant in then Eco. Do yourself the favor and take the trip up to see their shop, I am even South of you in Morgan Hill and the trip is always worthwhile to me. I am now trying to figure out how to shoehorn a ADA 90 cm tank into my house ](*,)

Ken


----------



## KLB (Aug 16, 2005)

Maggie,

Here is a little something to wet your appetite...

http://www.e-aquaria.com/aquaforest.html

Ken


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Ken,

arrgghhhh....am champing at the bit now!!! I can't WAIT to go and see! I worked out that the 90cm tank is only 50G, so now I'm trying to justify going the 120cm. I want all the glass accessories too, like the lily pipes and glass diffuser, it's all just so painfully stylish. Anyway, deep breath, must calm down, it's not about the looks, the plants and fish matter too...lol. I'm a bit of a newbie to a high-tech planted tank, haven't used pressurised CO2 yet so I better not get too carried away.  

Maggie


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

magnolia95 said:


> Ken,
> 
> arrgghhhh....am champing at the bit now!!! I can't WAIT to go and see! I worked out that the 90cm tank is only 50G, so now I'm trying to justify going the 120cm. I want all the glass accessories too, like the lily pipes and glass diffuser, it's all just so painfully stylish. Anyway, deep breath, must calm down, it's not about the looks, the plants and fish matter too...lol. I'm a bit of a newbie to a high-tech planted tank, haven't used pressurised CO2 yet so I better not get too carried away.
> 
> Maggie


Yes, take a deep breath and go for it!

Thanh


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I would buy all ADA glassware, it will look awesome. It is like having a really nice frame for your painting.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Beware of the prices at Aquaforest though, I bought 2 pots of hairgrass for $7 each.


----------



## KLB (Aug 16, 2005)

trckrunrmike said:


> Beware of the prices at Aquaforest though, I bought 2 pots of hairgrass for $7 each.


I kinda thought the same thing until many folks in the local chaptor of SFBAAPS(San Francisco Bay Area Aquatic Plant Society) set me straight that their prices surprised many and were inline or better then other stores with that quality of plant. Glosso, Rotala Wallichi and numerous species below other vendors in the area several others a few dollars more, typical of most items in any shop. You have to consider they cater to a specific crowd and either you accept that and enjoy the high quality of plants they have for sale or you don't and shop else where... You also have to consider their overhead for where that shop is effects their costs too, pretty sure that district is outrageous per square foot.



magnolia95 said:


> arrgghhhh....am champing at the bit now!!! I can't WAIT to go and see! I worked out that the 90cm tank is only 50G, so now I'm trying to justify going the 120cm. I want all the glass accessories too, like the lily pipes and glass diffuser, it's all just so painfully stylish. Anyway, deep breath, must calm down, it's not about the looks, the plants and fish matter too...lol.


I hear you with regards to this sentiment, I want an open top tank so bad I can taste it. Be warned, that 90cm tank runs about 370.00, never even asked about the 120. First time I went there was just to see what Amno style tanks looked like up close, several hundred dollars later I left for home  Who would not say they feel their tank is not a form of art in the house (no spouses allowed to have a say  ) I did get one of the smallest ADA glass diffusors and it is working perfectly for me so far, like it better then the DIY inline. Some of the ADA items I could do without, canistor filters and their fertilizers, outside of that I like the quality\aesthetics of the equipment. If I didn't have this dang acrylic tank with a top I would be using the lily pipes right now.

Ken

P.S. I would also highly suggest joining the San Francisco group, only been at this a couple weeks myself and they have been invaluable. Looking forward to their next open house and plant swap, nice to get hobbieist raised plants from some very good tanks. Even though I am quite a ways South of the group, the membership they have is heavily ladened with some well known folks in this hobby which is why I joined, the plants and other offers are nice but being successful was my goal and so far my tank is growing.... well like Tom Barr says, "weeds".  They maintain a private email chat group through Yahoo which is where most the correspondance occurs, I think of them as my "Planted Tank Life Boat".

http://www.sfbaaps.com


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Firstly may I say thank you to everyone who replies. I know I'll have to stop saying that, but it's my first time on forums like this and I am amazed that people are SO helpful.

Re the SF group Ken it would be GREAT to have live people to talk to about this. I will definitely look into it. I too really want this to work, I've been researching for weeks on everything. After all the reading I'm surprised anything at all is growing in my current tank, (25G tall, 1wpg, terrible HUGE epoxy coated substrate, no CO2, it was my first tank...), so I want to do it right this time.

OKay cheque book burning a hole in my pocket....... 

Maggie


----------



## Nolan W. (Jul 30, 2005)

Yes, join the SFBAAPS! You won't be sorry! Free weeds, ferts, even fish!


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

magnolia95 said:


> Hi Ken, thanks for replying. Do you mean Aqua Forest? I'm in San Jose and just found out about them. Can't wait to go take a look! Unfortunately I didn't find out before I ordered all my substrate from ADG in Texas!
> 
> That's good to know that they use those kind of lights. Thanks!
> 
> MAggie


I wish we had a store that specialized in plants here in the Los Angeles/OC area (or is there?).


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Well it's all getting a little off topic now, but I have to report that I have been to AquaForest and I now have in my hot little hands the 90cm tank, the custom stand AND the metal halide lights!!! So the initial question is now irrelevant. Wooohoooo!!!!! I am SO excited!!! Now the pressure's on to do an aquascape worthy of the equipment... sorry if I seem a bit shallow but it just looks so fine! 
Going back next week for the glass diffuser and lily pipes...sigh...

Maggie  

ps have joined the SFBAAPS - it's free at the moment - now that's a bargain.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

magnolia95 said:


> Well it's all getting a little off topic now, but I have to report that I have been to AquaForest and I now have in my hot little hands the 90cm tank, the custom stand AND the metal halide lights!!! So the initial question is now irrelevant. Wooohoooo!!!!! I am SO excited!!! Now the pressure's on to do an aquascape worthy of the equipment... sorry if I seem a bit shallow but it just looks so fine!
> Going back next week for the glass diffuser and lily pipes...sigh...
> 
> Maggie
> ...


I know exactly how you feel. Have fun and post some pics!

Thanh


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks Thanh! I will be needing a bit of help I think! Thank goodness I found these boards,

Maggie


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

You got a good group of people around the bay area. Definitely help to be in a club. Can't say no to free plants! You forgot to get the power sand and ada soil while you were there!  

Thanh


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey Thanh,

Actually I already ordered it online from ADG before I found out about AquaForest. I had been planning a 75G tank so now I have extra coming but I figure it's enough to redo my 25G properly. Can't wait to get going!

Maggie


----------



## chinaboy1021 (Aug 2, 2005)

i want to buy a 30cm cube from ADG, but no reply after several days.


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Just as a comparison, when I enquired about shipping the 90cm tank from ADG in Texas to CA, the shipping was going to be about $275. I guess they have to do amazing packing to protect the tanks. Made it not worthwhile for me.

Maggie


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

arellanon said:


> I wish we had a store that specialized in plants here in the Los Angeles/OC area (or is there?).


I second that.


----------



## KLB (Aug 16, 2005)

magnolia95 said:


> Well it's all getting a little off topic now, but I have to report that I have been to AquaForest and I now have in my hot little hands the 90cm tank, the custom stand AND the metal halide lights!!! So the initial question is now irrelevant. Wooohoooo!!!!! I am SO excited!!! Now the pressure's on to do an aquascape worthy of the equipment... sorry if I seem a bit shallow but it just looks so fine!
> Going back next week for the glass diffuser and lily pipes...sigh...
> 
> Maggie
> ...


Maggie,

w00t!

Ok, now I am jealous  I was looking at that same setup last time I was there, it is a super sweet little package. I know you are going to be soooo stoked when you finally have everything setup and about to place your first plant. The color of those halides is what I wish I had now, 6700k is not bad but slightly washed in yellow. Those ADA halides are a very pleasant color and look awesome hanging over that 90cm. I really hope you have a digital camera cause I really wanna see pics as you set the package up to having some plants in there. No one should begrudge you having a bit the child-like glee, they just jealous too 

Glad to hear you joined the SFBAAPS! Should try and correspond first planting with a group plant swap. Had an impromptu swap this morning in Berkley and the plants are spectacular as well as the group of folks that gathered. Pretty fun seeing that many variety of plant all in perfect health being handed around freely, something refreshing for me compared to most hobbies I have been a part of.

Ken

P.S. Please keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Ken,

I will definitely keep you posted cos I will be needing all the help I can get !!! Now I am second-guessing the MH because I am worried I won't be able to keep them on long enough to enjoy the rippling effect. I was reading on another thread that because of their intensity you should only have them on for a shorter photo-period, like 6-8 hours. I just couldn't go the MH with PC's the expense was just too great.

I was pretty excited on the drive home I have to admit. I'm going back next week to pick up the cabinet. 

Does it matter that I'm posting on a completely different topic now from the original? I'm not too up on the protocol of boards. Anyway feel free to contact me via my email.

The plant swap sounded cool! I'm looking forward to attending something! I think I will be a while yet before planting I have to really think about the hardscape and look for some cool rocks/driftwood.

Well I'm going to post on the equipment board for people's opinions on the MH. As an alternative I saw a Current fixture for about $350 that was 150W MH, 2 x 65w dual daylight PC and moonlights! All with independent control. Can you tell I'm a gear-freak  

Maggie


----------



## KLB (Aug 16, 2005)

magnolia95 said:


> Now I am second-guessing the MH because I am worried I won't be able to keep them on long enough to enjoy the rippling effect. I was reading on another thread that because of their intensity you should only have them on for a shorter photo-period, like 6-8 hours.


I am sure you should have no trouble at all with that ADA halide you purchased. Ask George at Aqua Forest how many hours he has his 90cm tank with halides on for. Sure you will agree his tanks are very healthy and pretty sure he gets a full ten hours out of em. Also, with the halide pendant such as the ADA you can can them at different heights to raise or lower the intensity of light hitting the plants, nice benefit of not having a fixture just sitting on the tanks lid.



magnolia95 said:


> Does it matter that I'm posting on a completely different topic now from the original? I'm not too up on the protocol of boards. Anyway feel free to contact me via my email.


It is your post and how far off topic you want to go is your decision  I say keep the info coming, heck if you had a scanner and could fit each item on it I'd say scan them goodies for me to see ;-P I was a breadth away from making the purchase two weeks ago and the only reason I didn't was that I had a 20g at home setup ready for plants' I still had to walk around the store and try and talk myself out of driving home with all that equipment. I am definitely going to want the raw photos emailed to me, see how many I can take before racing back up to San Fran to get my own.



magnolia95 said:


> Well I'm going to post on the equipment board for people's opinions on the MH. As an alternative I saw a Current fixture for about $350 that was 150W MH, 2 x 65w dual daylight PC and moonlights! All with independent control. Can you tell I'm a gear-freak
> 
> Maggie


Once again I will say, that unit you purchased is just fine and does not need any supplementation. I wondered on the light spread but after seeing that same setup planted edge to edge at Aqua Forest and growing well, hard to find fault with the results. Having done this myself, be careful of too much of a good thing with regards to watts per gallon, more just means a ton more work each week and a tighter ballance between a clean algae free tank and one that blooms mass amounts in a short time. After the plant swap I went to the other great North Bay Area plant shop, Albany Aquarium and was forced at gunpoint to buy more inhabitants for my tank. My new favorite tank-mate are those Amano shrimp. Funny watching them race around in manic fashion cleaning the surface of anything and everything they can.

Ken


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

> I am sure you should have no trouble at all with that ADA halide you purchased. Ask George at Aqua Forest how many hours he has his 90cm tank with halides on for. Sure you will agree his tanks are very healthy and pretty sure he gets a full ten hours out of em.


I agree, his tank was chock-a-block! I was only concerned that they might be too intense to have on for 10 hrs and it might lead to algae etc. By the way they were SO nice and helpful and knowledgeable, unlike many a LFS person I have talked to before.



> I was a breadth away from making the purchase two weeks ago and the only reason I didn't was that I had a 20g at home setup ready for plants'


Ha! I know! All I went in for was the tank itself! But that stand is just perfect. I will email you some photos when I get it all.



> Once again I will say, that unit you purchased is just fine and does not need any supplementation. I wondered on the light spread but after seeing that same setup planted edge to edge at Aqua Forest and growing well, hard to find fault with the results


.

Whew, thank you I need some sanity talked back into me, I think I'm just getting carried away now 



> After the plant swap I went to the other great North Bay Area plant shop, Albany Aquarium and was forced at gunpoint to buy more inhabitants for my tank. My new favorite tank-mate are those Amano shrimp. Funny watching them race around in manic fashion cleaning the surface of anything and everything they can.


Ah I have seen that shop on the web and want to go there. That's bad that they force you to buy things though  It looks excellent. I love those shrimp too, I have some that are over a year old and so BIG! They even have managed to breed one youngster. I also ordered some cherry shrimp from a guy on theplantedtank.net, Vince Ko, for only $1.99 ea. They should get here this week.

Well I'll stop obsessing now over lights. I really have to get moving and get the CO2 setup together. Never done pressurised CO2 before so it's all a learning experience.

Cheers, Maggie


----------



## KLB (Aug 16, 2005)

Maggie, 


Very curious to see the rest of your dream tanks hardware. Would like to see what you have in mind to finish the tank hardware list. Would guess that you have been thinking abou this for some time so pretty sure you have an idea or two what you have planned. Obsessing\planning, six to one half dozen the other  Better to think it through now before laying down the hard earned green-backs. One thing I was considering at Aqua Forest were the Lily Pipes, never did get a price for them, you have that off-hand? Take care look forward to hearing from you.


Ken


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

ahem!! here I go...

Lily pipe out - $86
Lily Pipe in - $78

Glass Beetle diffuser 400 - $99

ahhhh...... my dream tank.... well I never thought I would have an Amano tank so I'm pretty happy so far...but I'm thinking I will get the 2128 Eheim which has thermo control,

maybe the Dupla 40W substrate heating wires (don't know what the consensus is yet on whether they are useful)
power sand and aquasoil on the way from ADG
probably the Milwaukee regulator/bubblecounter/needle valve/solenoid (still trying to work out how they all fit together lol)
pH controller

the Amano glass elbows to go over the edge of the tank to fit to the lily pipes etc

some of the Rio ***** decorative sand for in front
I'm not too good on plants yet so I don't know all the names
I have a fleet of neons, cories and shrimp ready to go
I'd like some german rams, maybe some different tetras
and those WILD altum angels that AquaForest had. Did you see them they are GORGEOUS!!!

I know I have a lot to learn on the plant side. I just want everything ready to go so I'm concentrating on getting the equipment ready first. I'm reading and looking at a lot of aquascapes to get an idea of what I like and what I would like to do. Can you recommend any good resource books on plants? I have a mini-encyclopaedia by Peter Hiscock.

Yes that's right I'm just really into planning!! and more planning! much nicer name for it  

Maggie


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

magnolia95 said:


> ahem!! here I go...
> 
> Lily pipe out - $86
> Lily Pipe in - $78
> ...


Look like a heck a plan to me! The weather there is cooler so the cable might be ok. You can alway ask members in the bay area if it's really worth it. If you do need the cable Luis have a dupla cable set he is selling brand new. It just tooooooooooooo hot here in Texas!

As for the Altums, I wouldn't recommend them in a 58gal. They need a big tank. I have 7 babies in my 75gal. At the time I just have to have them. Unfortunately they outgrew my tank in no time.

One book I use for reference is Aquarium Plants by Christel Kasselmann and of coarse Aqua Journal for the scape!

Good luck and have fun with your new toy.

Thanh


----------



## KLB (Aug 16, 2005)

magnolia95 said:


> ahem!! here I go...
> 
> Lily pipe out - $86
> Lily Pipe in - $78
> ...


With these items you will good to go, might as well go top-sehlf with every thing at this point 



magnolia95 said:


> maybe the Dupla 40W substrate heating wires (don't know what the consensus is yet on whether they are useful)


Save your money, that fad seems to be going away as I can find no real studies done that proves it has any benneficial effect. Use the money elsewhere.



magnolia95 said:


> some of the Rio ***** decorative sand for in front
> I'm not too good on plants yet so I don't know all the names
> I have a fleet of neons, cories and shrimp ready to go
> I'd like some german rams, maybe some different tetras
> and those WILD altum angels that AquaForest had. Did you see them they are GORGEOUS!!!


Pretty new to this side of the aquarium keeping myself, but from what I have seen Discus tanks have some specific parameters that are required. Several folks it sounds like in SFBAAPS keep discus so as soon as you get your list invite, start tossing the questions at em.



magnolia95 said:


> I know I have a lot to learn on the plant side. I just want everything ready to go so I'm concentrating on getting the equipment ready first. I'm reading and looking at a lot of aquascapes to get an idea of what I like and what I would like to do. Can you recommend any good resource books on plants? I have a mini-encyclopaedia by Peter Hiscock.
> 
> Yes that's right I'm just really into planning!! and more planning! much nicer name for it
> Maggie


I am finding that most the cutting edge information for this side of the hobby is available, for the most part, right here on the internet. I do love the Amano series of books for both inspiration and a tad of frustration. Gorgeous aquairums that make me realize I have not one ounce of artistic ability  Regardless, I do not recall a tank relaxing me as much as this one is right now. One of the SFBAAPS members, Tom Barr, is pretty much defining the newest dosing methods for PMDD (Poor Man's Dosing Drops) and maintains a fee based website at http://www.barrreport.com/ . It has been many years for me and biology but the information here is top notch; besides Tom usually answers most posts himself.

Ken

Here are a couple sites I enjoy.

http://192.38.244.204/plant_print.asp

http://www.aquahobby.com/e_gallery.php

http://www.gregwatson.com/

http://www.aquabid.com/

http://www.plantedtank.net

There are some others but they are bookmarked in another web-browser...


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanh,

I'm sad about the Altums! Even just a pair would be too much? or do they need to be in bigger groups? Anyway they are a long way away, a lot to do before I would be ready for them. I would be interested in the cable from Luis. I do not know who he is though?

Regards AquaJournal, do you subscribe through the VectraPoint website from Singapore?

Thanks for the ref for the book, I will order it. I am determined to make this work!

Ken,

I have looked at Tom Barr's website. I am interested in his Estimative Index method of dosing. Quite frankly all the different chemicals scare the heck out of me  There is just SO much to learn! At the moment all I use is Equilibrium, Excel, Flourish and Flourish tabs for the substrate - really quite easy compared to measuring out KNSO4 and all those other things (I just made that chemical name up it's probably wrong!) I just love learning new things though. 

Looking forward to my first SFBAAPS event. Haven't heard back from them yet re joining.

Well better go eat, I guess....

Maggie


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

magnolia95 said:


> Thanh,
> 
> I'm sad about the Altums! Even just a pair would be too much? or do they need to be in bigger groups? Anyway they are a long way away, a lot to do before I would be ready for them. I would be interested in the cable from Luis. I do not know who he is though?
> 
> ...


Maggie,

The altums tend to get big fast. That's why I wouldn't recommend on a 58 gal. They would look awesome in a bigger and taller tank. Also one thing about them is they will eat all your shrimp(amano, cherries, whatever they find) or small tetras(big mistake, ughh). ](*,)

Luis Navarro is a good friend of mine here in Houston. He's big time into planted tank especially Amano nature style. Was recently ranked 34 I believe in the ADA contest. He was invited to SFBAAPS about a year ago to do a presentation. Also head of our club Nature Aquarium Society of Houston(free plug) Anyway, he's a nobody! [smilie=r:

As far as Aquajournal, I did order from Vectrapoint long time ago. Everything was good at the time. I believe they only translated 7-8 journal. By now these are old copies. Nice to have none the less. I heard rumor they were out of business or having problem and people have a hard time of getting them after they order. I just don't know? I know you can order the Aquajournal direct from ADA Japan though. Some where around $100 a year subscription. Not too bad. It only come in Japanese, but the photos alone speak a thousand word!

I'm pretty sure you will learn a lot more from the SFBAAPS. Nothing like a local club to get your informations and help on a personal level. Always a call away too!

Thanh


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanh,

I have seen Luis' name on the boards of course. Could you let him know i am interested in the cable set? I think you can get my email from my username here on the boards and he can mail me if he still has it.

I shouldn't laugh but I could just imagine setting the Altums loose in my tank and watching in horror as they gobble everything up! Thanks for that word of warning, hee hee.

Maggie


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

if you really want the aquajournals that bad, let me know the volumes and i'll buy them for you and ship them there..pm me


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2005)

Maggie,

Regarding books, go for Christel Kassleman. I believe she has a new one out this year too, as well as her excellent aquarium plants reference list. The Peter Hiscock book is no where near Kasselman, and I think the advice in it is typical of much of the 'popular' basic hobby books on keeping aquatic plants here in the UK-i.e. not really up to date with current thinking-you'll probably find advice that you shouldn't dose phosphate and nitrates for example, something broadly rejected on these boards. You'll definitely need to get on top of your ferts as well with your set-up, but there is plenty of support here for that. With all that planning for the equipment don't forget the plants!!

Cheers
Nick


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

No, Vectra Point is no longer selling Aqua Journals. I managed to get 6 or 7 issues and then subscribed, only to find out they arent taking orders, even though their website is set up to take orders. I sure wish I had the issue (38, I believe) that talks about Riccia. They said it was out of print and no more would be printed. It really is (or was) a nice magazine.


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

NIck, 

THanks for the tip I will look for Christine's book. I know I gotta plant sometime! No point having a beautiful setup with nothing in it...ha ha!

Summitwynds,

Where are you? If I get some journals from Ranmastone I could ask for no. 38 and send it on to you? 

maggie


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

I have ordered the book also, looking forward to it!!

I am in Jefferson, MA. I would gladly send you money for you to get me that edition.

Feel free to email me or pm me.

Amy


----------

